# How to process no pin Processors



## 7daycourier (Aug 17, 2017)

I have a good amount of no pin Processors with the metal back. Does anyone have an efficent process?


----------



## shmandi (Aug 18, 2017)

I dont think there is an efficent proces for home refiner. Those are very low yield.


----------



## Slochteren (Aug 18, 2017)

Here is a good video about processing them

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R5TCeMH9JqM


----------



## Refining Rick (Aug 18, 2017)

I have always popped the caps off, scrapped off the soldered on bits, and then I process them in A/P with the rest of the gold finger scrap. I save the copper caps with gold braze and use them in my stock pot.
I remember when I first started, it was on these kind of cpu's. Boy was I ever proud of that 9 grams of gold foil dots. :roll:


----------



## bigpagoda (Aug 18, 2017)

I have done these in AP as well. I knocked off the heatsinks with a chisel then scraped off the mlccs and soaked in HCL to remove solder. Then processed them in AP like normal. They are very low yeild- I think about 20 cents each but I thought they were pretty easy to do and there are lots of them out there so I will keep doing them as they show up.


----------



## Elektrikis (Oct 5, 2017)

Need use cyanide or #prussiangold.
Another process not cost efective.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HrHvpiBiQYY
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xOboMfTQ0MQ


----------



## frank-20011 (Oct 8, 2017)

heIIo,

is there anybody who can expIain to me what ist "prussian goId"?

if i go to the FSE, i can onIy find some videos by EIektrikis and nothing eIse!

best regards!


----------



## anachronism (Oct 8, 2017)

He may (or may not) be referring a process using one of the ferro derivatives of cyanide. eg Sodium ferrocyanide. This is used to make a pigment called Prussian Blue.


----------



## kernels (Oct 8, 2017)

Yeah, nice and frustrating to watch videos without any explanation, than have the balls to push them on a site like this.


----------



## anachronism (Oct 8, 2017)

I didn't bother to watch the vids kernels, I just went with the question mate.


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (Oct 8, 2017)

Not sure what prussiangold is..I guess the solution color? I would have thought the same as Jon.. But, the first video showed incomplete stripping of the thinly plated processors. 

The second (which I haven't watched) said gold hydroxylamine recovery. Since the pH is right around what Wikipedia says hydroxylamine should be, I'm guessing he just made an aqueous solution of it and dunked some processors in.


----------



## kernels (Oct 8, 2017)

I think the Hydroxylamine was used as reducing agent, most likely a cyanide leach in the first video, but the ph seemed a bit low for that


----------



## g_axelsson (Oct 9, 2017)

frank-20011 said:


> heIIo,
> 
> is there anybody who can expIain to me what ist "prussian goId"?
> 
> ...


It's a made up word by elektrikis.

Göran


----------



## niks neims (Oct 9, 2017)

Hello, everybody,

I noticed that user Elektrikis is from Latvia, and just could not stay away from this thread!

Sveiks, vecais!
(Hey, buddy!)

Eaven though I do not know him in real life, it is very nice to bump in to a fellow latvian on world wide web (after all there is only some ~2kk of us out there!)

As for those videos, anything to do with cyanide is far out of my league, but maybe I can be of some service translating from russian... but please bear in mind that I am in no way qualified to have an opinion about cyanide complexes and my lack of understanding them (or basic chemistry, really  ) may cause some mistakes translating, read at your own risk 

First video - nothing to really translate there 
Second video - Prussian Gold is the name he gives to the "blue complex" in the beaker (I am assuming it is the same beaker from the first video). He makes 30% hidroxylamine solution by mixing hidroxylamine sulfate with 3.5g NaOH dissolved in 10 ml water (he does mention several times that hidroxylamine is very unstable and explosive, he suggests that it should be prepared in no more than 50% concentration, and eaven then it could spontaneosly cach fire, if this information is against forum rules, I apologize and I can remove it) and uses it to precipitate gold from "Prussian Gold"/blue solution; he does mention that it is much too much to drop those few miligrams of gold contained in the blue solution, afterwards he suggests waiting at least 24 h for gold to settle. He mentions also that hydrazine hydrate is much better precipitation agent. 
At 09:05 there is black mug, where with the same "blue complex" he has washed one CPU and used hydrazine hydrate to drop the gold.
No information is given on chemical composition of the "blue complex"/blue solution/"Prussian Gold" only that it is new method and very economical [sic]...if I am not mistaken he mentions that there was 100 ml containing 1.8 g of "solution" and it costs 0.59EUR/l.... so that is pretty much it, translation-vise

So my guess is: he is trying to sell this chemical? No information is given how to contact him (it can be found in his youtube profile, tho). In my humble newbie opinion, no matter the alleged cheapness I personally won`t try dealing with cyanide (I am assuming prussian gold is some kind of cyanide leach, as you guys already deducted) and potentially explosive substances, esspecialy if there is virtually free AP method, but I hope it was of interest for some of the more seasoned members.

To Elektrikis:
I see that you have joined almost 8 years ago, you have a lot of youtube videos, and I am very impressed by the calibre of chemicals you use, I myself am very new to all of this, but since I got my first gold button from e-scrap I am hooked on this trade  so I am very happy to meet a fellow contryman here! Please do not take as a sign of disrespect my translation of your content or what I am about to say:
This is a FREE forum, I myself am in awe from all of this very valuable information shared freely, and I think, most new members, me included, are feeling very lucky to be accepted as a part of this community. Of course this forum can be used to advertise some kind of bussines, be it buying/selling or promoting videos. But please, out of respect to people who made this place possible (with sharing their hard-earned knowledge, freely!) try sharing some more of relevant information, I doubt that there could be buyers here for your "unknown" solution, however, if any of the gurus of this board deems your product viable, there could be some bussines to be made (with respecting the forum rules of corse!); And eaven though cyanide is not for me (at least for now) I found some other video of yours https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p7ENUoUbyEg discussed here: http://www.goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=37&t=22106 and I would like to inquire more about that method..... If the price of this "reagent" of yours is adequate and its theoretical use is approved by this forum I might consider buying some . But only after you tell us more about it. And I will stress one more time - there should be no "secret recipes" or "hidden processes" revealed only for money, with attitude like that there would never be such an amazing place like this forum 

Also if you need anything translated for this forum, please PM me!
And that goes for everyone, i am probably of no use regarding my chemical knowledge, but I really feel indebted to this forum and it`s users, and, to the best of my ability I will try to help out any way that I can!


----------



## frank-20011 (Oct 9, 2017)

heIIo,

"Sodium ferrocyanide" mhm...i have made some test with ferro and ferric cyanides of pottassium but even outside, even in the bright sunIight in the summer, it NEVER work as aImost as fast as his soIIution depIates the "no pin processor pIatings".

and he works in a room, mix his soIIutions ad start immediatey...he has a Iot of videos in 2 chanaIs!


with me question i did not want to "disturb" the originaI tread but i see, i am not aIone with my amazement and incomprehension of his work.

about "prussian goId" you can not find anything on the web in engIish nor in german!


thank you aII and best regards!


----------



## niks neims (Oct 9, 2017)

In another one of his videos https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eZ9cLQWipSM , in the comment section he explains that he will share the recipe privately for personal use through e-mail, his e-mail addres is in the comments!


----------



## kernels (Oct 10, 2017)

niks neims said:


> In another one of his videos https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eZ9cLQWipSM , in the comment section he explains that he will share the recipe privately for personal use through e-mail, his e-mail addres is in the comments!



Correction . . .

Donate 100$ and subscribe.Everyone is who donate is geting formula for free,once there are 1000 people who have donated and subscribed. 
This can happen in two days or two months.

:lol:

Bahahaha donate $100 to get the recipe for 'free' bahahahahaha


----------



## niks neims (Oct 10, 2017)

kernels said:


> niks neims said:
> 
> 
> > In another one of his videos https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eZ9cLQWipSM , in the comment section he explains that he will share the recipe privately for personal use through e-mail, his e-mail addres is in the comments!
> ...



No no man, stuff about $100 is in video description, quote that I am talking about is in the comments, in latvian, conversing with some user named "Normus full" where Elektrikis explains that you can get the recipe free of charge for personal use, via e-mail...

I actually e-mailed him last night (about his tin stripping video), lets see how this pans out . I do agree with you that asking 100 000 $ for some unknown formula is dubious at best, actually I hope that it is not ment seriously, but as a some kind of joke, and he really is ready to share his knowledge at the right place...


----------



## niks neims (Oct 10, 2017)

frank-20011 said:


> about "prussian goId" you can not find anything on the web in engIish nor in german!



hey, sometimes it is a great idea first to search on this very forum, look what I found:

http://goldrefiningforum.com/~goldrefi//phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=37&t=25013#p265055

a short-lived thread about the same thing as this one

GRF really is the largest knowledge repository there is , i`ve looked....


----------



## Elektrikis (Oct 10, 2017)

niks neims said:


> Hello, everybody,
> 
> I noticed that user Elektrikis is from Latvia, and just could not stay away from this thread!
> 
> ...


Sveks! Paldies par tulkojumu. 

Very important thing.
In my channel it is said that after 100k subscriber all the mysteries will be revealed.
This is to achieve the minimum basic income for enormously embedded work and tools.


The process is the same as eco goldex. Only color is blue.


----------



## Elektrikis (Oct 10, 2017)

The prussian gold is version 2 and 3.Version 2 is turn blue and after turn red for concentration measures.Version v3 in no blue color.


----------



## Elektrikis (Oct 10, 2017)

I made chanel for english friends. I make possibly simple instructions at refining process for beginners. How not lose gold.
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCO4R5uVuZ9bIT4x02APsrNw


----------



## geedigity (Oct 10, 2017)

May not be a bad thing to use gloves when working with chemicals. This way when people are seeing a method for the first time (possibly), safety takes priority over the recovery of meager amounts of precious metals. 

Even if the amount of precious metals was significant, it will be impossible for that person to spend the money if that person is not alive to spend it.


----------



## patnor1011 (Oct 10, 2017)

To get 100k subscribers is not an easy task. There is a member who got them but it took over 40 very nicely done videos and about 6 years. You should set some more realistic goals.


----------



## 17freeliberty76 (Mar 12, 2020)

Refining Rick said:


> I have always popped the caps off, scrapped off the soldered on bits, and then I process them in A/P with the rest of the gold finger scrap. I save the copper caps with gold braze and use them in my stock pot.
> I remember when I first started, it was on these kind of cpu's. Boy was I ever proud of that 9 grams of gold foil dots. :roll:



How many ounces or pounds after decap to get 9 grams?


----------



## huntersarrow (Mar 30, 2020)

bigpagoda said:


> I have done these in AP as well. I knocked off the heatsinks with a chisel then scraped off the mlccs and soaked in HCL to remove solder. Then processed them in AP like normal. They are very low yeild- I think about 20 cents each but I thought they were pretty easy to do and there are lots of them out there so I will keep doing them as they show up.



im just starting and have a few of theses...using 28 hcl and just dropping them in to remove solder but its also removing dots...


----------

